
Report calls for radical redesign of cities to cope with population growth - davewiner
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/dec/02/report-redesign-cities-population-growth
======
iwr
One day, Chinese central planners decided to do a city "right", from the
ground up, complete with utilities, roads etc... all for 1 million people to
live in it. Turns out, it's a ghost town:

[http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1975397,00.htm...](http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1975397,00.html)

A pretty ghost town nonetheless.

